# Should it be legal to work workers until they litterally pass out on the job?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> you need to report them to the department of labor/osha


Its legal, so it doesnt matter. Legally they can make you work as long as they want long as its under 60 hours and they pay for it.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

MisterPerfect said:


> Is there any law that says its not? Since I know companys that do it on a regular bases.


Federal law doesn't require breaks:

https://www.dol.gov/general/topic/workhours/breaks

Some state laws allow for them:

https://www.usfosha.com/osha-articles/employee-labor-laws-and-how-to-find-them.aspx


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

You might want to ask yourself if YOU would want to be forced to work until you pass out from exhaustion.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Sky Blue said:


> You might want to ask yourself if YOU would want to be forced to work until you pass out from exhaustion.


I have, whats your piont?


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

MisterPerfect said:


> I have, whats your piont?


There are plenty of places to go to if you want to work non-stop till you pass out on the spot, cutting your life expectancy in half as an added bonus. Look for sweatshops in India or Chinese factories. Or you can make a trip to Africa and mine minerals non-stop for free! How cool and amazing is that? Go now, hurry!


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Sky Blue said:


> There are plenty of places to go to if you want to work non-stop till you pass out on the spot, cutting your life expectancy in half as an added bonus. Look for sweatshops in India or Chinese factories. Or you can make a trip to Africa and mine minerals non-stop for free! How cool and amazing is that? Go now, hurry!


Or warehouse, factorys, and Agriculture jobs like(Slaughterhouse) in America.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Surely am not the only person who imagined this happening and thought it was pretty funny.

Anyway it should not be legal.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

After reading the title, the only thing that came to my mind was: "After this scheduled discussion, stay tuned for "Should it be legal to kill people we dislike?" with a commercial break on the topic of whether racism should be legal followed by a political dispute on the topic of legality of arson. Don't forget to tune in tomorrow for more morally grey topics such as domestic abuse and robbery. You are watching "if I do it, it should be legal" channel."


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

Even if it were to be made legal, I see very little advantages to this. Fatigue will lower the quality of your product, they'll be more irritable and you're more likely to recruit new employees. Depending where you are in the world, healthcare is expensive and if you're not paying for it, the employee will and the expense alone is enough to make them quit.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Legal or not, it's an extreme hazard, which any employer wouldn't want to take such risk of their employees safety and the damage it'll cause towards his business and its reputation.. 
Although if it were legalised and also guaranteed immunity to businesses then there's no doubt that employers would ruthlessly take a different approach


----------



## Elisa Artista (Aug 23, 2016)

There are some horrible employers out there who would take advantage if they could. I guess that's why the laws are in place. Of course the most basic argument against something like this is you're not a slave and free to quit at anytime. More realistically people do things they might not want to do to keep a job they don't even like, because they have bills to pay. I like the Ford model of paying workers well enough to buy your products. You keep them healthy and happy and they'll be more productive for it.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Prada said:


> After reading the title, the only thing that came to my mind was: "After this scheduled discussion, stay tuned for "Should it be legal to kill people we dislike?" with a commercial break on the topic of whether racism should be legal followed by a political dispute on the topic of legality of arson. Don't forget to tune in tomorrow for more morally grey topics such as domestic abuse and robbery. You are watching "if I do it, it should be legal" channel."


Thats ridiculous since that is not realistic and this is a realistic discussion. I think anyone with half a brain realizes the purge is a very very bad idea and makes no sense from any view piont what so ever. If you give people liscense to kill, that means they can kill anyone. That means if for example someone feels like shooting obama, its free game. Trust me, they are not stupid enough to want that.



Luci Ferre said:


> Even if it were to be made legal, I see very little advantages to this. Fatigue will lower the quality of your product, they'll be more irritable and you're more likely to recruit new employees. Depending where you are in the world, healthcare is expensive and if you're not paying for it, the employee will and the expense alone is enough to make them quit.


When you have an economy that makes you jump through billions of hoops just to work at stupid "Mcdonalds" and a bunch of unskilled workers that no one wants to hire, I think you can basically do what you wish without any real complaint. The people who need the money wont quit, the lazy slackers will.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

no


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

JayShambles said:


> Although if it were legalised and also guaranteed immunity to businesses then there's no doubt that employers would ruthlessly take a different approach


And its almost as if we do not have an example of such effects of 'legalization' by lack of business regulation like back in the late 19th and early 20th centuries...

Oh wait.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Legal to work people until they pass out...Is this some kind of joke? What kind of boss would deliberately do that to their employees?

I don't understand why this question would even need to be asked.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Legal to work people until they pass out...Is this some kind of joke? What kind of boss would deliberately do that to their employees?
> 
> I don't understand why this question would even need to be asked.


Since work needs to be done.


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

No it is unethical and a bad business practice (those this a more recent discovery). We have all the labor laws we do because of the deplorable things done in the past by employers. Ethics in business are a joke when looked at the impact of all the examples, both current and past, they have done just to make money.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> Is there any law that says its not? Since I know companys that do it on a regular bases.


I'm calling BS. Name the U.S. companies that do this on a regular basis.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

niss said:


> I'm calling BS. Name the U.S. companies that do this on a regular basis.


Not companies its industries. Like for example warehouses. You call BS since you probably never had to work that hard.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Currently I think it's important for people to know what they need in order to not pass out from a job. The likes of finding a routine, diet, and rest.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> Not companies its industries. Like for example warehouses. You call BS since you probably never had to work that hard.


Companies make up industries. Go ahead and name one. I don't believe that you can.

As for whether or not I've worked "that hard," you are laughable. Your comment is without merit.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

niss said:


> Companies make up industries. Go ahead and name one. I don't believe that you can.


I concur.



niss said:


> As for whether or not I've worked "that hard," you are laughable. Your comment is without merit.


On a side note, I worked that hard yet nobody have to prove anything before stating the obvious.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

niss said:


> Companies make up industries. Go ahead and name one. I don't believe that you can.
> 
> As for whether or not I've worked "that hard," you are laughable. Your comment is without merit.


No, sorry to tell you but one company is not the entire industry. 

That is like saying a german sheperd is a dog, so all dogs are german sheperds. Sorry to tell you but there is more then ONE company in an industry. Not all dogs are german sheperds.

You already lost the argument is with your poor reasoning skills.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> No, sorry to tell you but one company is not the entire industry.
> 
> That is like saying a german sheperd is a dog, so all dogs are german sheperds. Sorry to tell you but there is more then ONE company in an industry. Not all dogs are german sheperds.
> 
> You already lost the argument is with your poor reasoning skills.


Go back and read my comment. I did not say that "one company is an entire industry." I said that companies (plural) make up industries.

And you question my reasoning skills. puh-leeze

Just answer the question. Name a U.S. company that is doing this.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

niss said:


> Go back and read my comment. I did not say that "one company is an entire industry." I said that companies (plural) make up industries.
> 
> And you question my reasoning skills. puh-leeze
> 
> Just answer the question. Name a U.S. company that is doing this.


You said Industrys are companys. No, comapnys make up an industry but naming one company is not representing the entire industry. When one says INDUSTRY problem, that means more than one company has the same practices, not that all companys ARE THE SAME COMPANY. You can say that Google and Amazon are computer based companys, but THEY ARE NOT THE SAME COMPANY! So your logic is greatly flawed. While they fall under the same category they are different entities even if you dont understand this.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> You said Industrys are companys. No, comapnys make up an industry


Go back and read what I wrote. I was very clear. Multiple companies make up an industry.



> ...but naming one company is not representing the entire industry.


I know. I'm making it easy on you. You don't have to prove an entire industry is making their employees work until they literally drop from exhaustion. Just show me one company that does this on a regular basis. Should be easier.




> When one says INDUSTRY problem, that means more than one company has the same practices, not that all companys ARE THE SAME COMPANY. You can say that Google and Amazon are computer based companys, but THEY ARE NOT THE SAME COMPANY! So your logic is greatly flawed. While they fall under the same category they are different entities even if you dont understand this.


Your comprehension of what I've written is what is flawed.

*yawn*

Just answer the question. Point out one company - or even an industry, if you are so inclined - that does what you say that they are doing. One U.S. company/industry/whatever that regularly works their employees until they literally drop from exhaustion.

I've called BS and you're proving me right by your inability to back up your claim. Cite me a valid, reputable source that backs up your claim. Just one.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

niss said:


> Go back and read what I wrote. I was very clear. Multiple companies make up an industry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://lengstorf.com/overtime-hurts-productivity/
5 Jobs With Mandatory Overtime | Investopedia

You are simply using poor reasoning skills to try to prove a piont. Which is still not valid, and it never will be. Like I said already not all dog are german sheperds.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> https://lengstorf.com/overtime-hurts-productivity/
> 5 Jobs With Mandatory Overtime | Investopedia
> 
> You are simply using poor reasoning skills to try to prove a piont. Which is still not valid, and it never will be. Like I said already not all dog are german sheperds.
> ...


Your entire thread is based on a false premise, and yet you accuse me of being illogical. The irony is rich.

And as proof of your bogus claim, you link to an article talking about careers that require 2-20 hour of overtime per week. That is hardly working until you drop from exhaustion. Than Than proving my point.

I've worked 60+ hours/week (sometimes close to 100 hours/week) all of my adult life, and I've never been close to passing out from exhaustion.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

niss said:


> Your entire thread is based on a false premise, and yet you accuse me of being illogical. The irony is rich.
> 
> And as proof of your bogus claim, you link to an article talking about careers that require 2-20 hour of overtime per week. That is hardly working until you drop from exhaustion. Than Than proving my point.
> 
> I've worked 60+ hours/week (sometimes close to 100 hours/week) all of my adult life, and I've never been close to passing out from exhaustion.


When half the factory is passing out on the job, even if you think they should keep working I think that is sign you should probobly do something about it. Even if some people still managed to do it.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> When half the factory is passing out on the job, even if you think they should keep working I think that is sign you should probobly do something about it. Even if some people still managed to do it.





> 3. Information Technology (IT) Professionals
> While IT workers can sometimes keep odd hours, the total rarely goes above two-to-three hours of overtime a week for any one career within the industry. While almost all can possibly work overtime, network technicians, tech support specialists, help desk reps and repair technicians all have a median overtime total of no more than three hours per week. The overtime has the potential to bring the hourly earning from $13.70 - $19.70 per hour to $20.90 - $28.80 per hour for the extra time
> 
> Read more: 5 Jobs With Mandatory Overtime | Investopedia 5 Jobs With Mandatory Overtime | Investopedia
> Follow us: Investopedia on Facebook


You posted a link to the above. I work in IT, yes there is overtime, and we are paid for it. But that does not mean we work until we pass out.

What are you actually getting on at.

If a couple of hours overtime makes you pass out, you should probably see a doctor.

ANd didn't you post somewhere else that you like working as it keeps you away from boredom, so shouldn't overtime be good for you.

WHat is your purpose here?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i used to be a tree surgeon, many years ago when a hurricane/tornado ripped through a sea coast state [usually in the south]
we would be required to go to damaged area working for the power companies
during the 1st 3 weeks we worked 150 hours per week, yes that is 16 hours a week of rest
w/o a day off then during the next 2-5 weeks a minimum of 100+ hours a week
mind you we were dressed in jeans, tee shirt, work boots, climbing harness, 2 chain saws dangling at our side
2 climbing ropes, hard hat, gloves, goggles, oil/gas can working in 100 degree weather
not once can i recall any one passing out


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i used to be a tree surgeon, many years ago when a hurricane/tornado ripped through a sea coast state [usually in the south]
> we would be required to go to damaged area working for the power companies
> during the 1st 3 weeks we worked 150 hours per week, yes that is 16 hours a week of rest
> w/o a day off then during the next 2-5 weeks a minimum of 100+ hours a week
> ...


Your job was called "Tree Surgeon"?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

yes
by profession i was a professional arborist
but climbing tress paid better
remove large trees, trim them etc


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

As long as they're making my iPhone sure. They better be under 11 too. Kids have to learn a work ethic ya know


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Surreal Snake said:


> As long as they're making my iPhone sure. They better be under 11 too. Kids have to learn a work ethic ya know


that's wot i'm talking about
if they're old enough to walk
they're old enough to work


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have worked myself to exhaustation that said I was not forced. I signed on. Shit I love a great over time check. Nothing gives me a gleam in my eye like a high turnover from the idiots in HR because I reap many beneifts. Muahahaha. Ok at least in my tax bracket. Anyways point I generally was not forced into overtime its all been voluntary. Yes a few times it has been mandated but that has been less then more. And well if you volunteer overtime they do not mandate it when that comes around usually the first to get mandated are the people who have the lowest amount of overtime because they hate paying that. The company I work for realized how the same people were signing up for hours which was resulting in several thousands of overtime payout. So they started an overtime reduction contest (omg one of the dumbest strategies like ever yeah sure people want to be bought off with a pizza party and a pat on the back). Anyways they start with the lowest hours when they mandate usually because they do not like paying out more then they have to. Sigh I love overtime on a holiday thats always fun. You just have to look at this from a better angle.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Sensational said:


> I have worked myself to exhaustation that said I was not forced. I signed on. Shit I love a great over time check. Nothing gives me a gleam in my eye like a high turnover from the idiots in HR because I reap many beneifts. Muahahaha. Ok at least in my tax bracket. Anyways point I generally was not forced into overtime its all been voluntary. Yes a few times it has been mandated but that has been less then more. And well if you volunteer overtime they do not mandate it when that comes around usually the first to get mandated are the people who have the lowest amount of overtime because they hate paying that. The company I work for realized how the same people were signing up for hours which was resulting in several thousands of overtime payout. So they started an overtime reduction contest (omg one of the dumbest strategies like ever yeah sure people want to be bought off with a pizza party and a pat on the back). Anyways they start with the lowest hours when they mandate usually because they do not like paying out more then they have to. Sigh I love overtime on a holiday thats always fun. You just have to look at this from a better angle.


None of this is reluvant since I talking about Mandotory overtime not volenteering.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

No, and it's not legal anywhere that I'm aware of, such as Canada or the US. In fact Employment Standards clearly state that work cannot be so excessive that it threatens the health of the employee, in addition to the dozens of other rules about how many hours people are expected to work and what their pay needs to be. 

What a silly question.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> No, and it's not legal anywhere that I'm aware of, such as Canada or the US. In fact Employment Standards clearly state that work cannot be so excessive that it threatens the health of the employee, in addition to the dozens of other rules about how many hours people are expected to work and what their pay needs to be.
> 
> What a silly question.


Its legal to extend it up to 60 long as you increase the pay for those days.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Its legal to extend it up to 60 long as you increase the pay for those days.


60 what? Hours per week? Because that isn't that bad. You won't pass out from that, unless it's all consecutive.


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes. Especially if you are an entrepreneur running a startup. That is the price of success. If you don't like it, find a different job


----------



## ShinyHappyPeople (Jul 30, 2016)

MisterPerfect said:


> Its legal to extend it up to 60 long as you increase the pay for those days.


Is that a joke? I've spent years averaging more than 60 hours in a week. My NORMAL routine is 84 hours in a week and I've worked over 100 several times. Even critical jobs that legally limit hours (like say nuclear plant operator) usually limit to 72 hours a week. 60 hours a week isn't a lot in many professions.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

When I worked at Dana 60 hours was pretty much mandatory for the lowbies. We had every other Sunday off.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> Should it be legal to work people on the job so hard and long they literally pass out from exhaustion on the job?


Nowhere in the civilized world.


----------

